# Spring is in the air! Sorta...golden pony flies again!



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

May I use one for my desktop background?
He's gorgeous


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

AshleyNewman said:


> May I use one for my desktop background?
> He's gorgeous


You sure can, tell me which one and I can hook you up with the full size high res to fit the screen better.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, he's really pretty! I bet he looks absolutely amazing in the summer, all shedded out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aawww, he is still so fuzzy. I just want to come rub all over him. He is definitely a beauty. Looks like he was having fun too. LOL


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

he is GORGEOUS! ur soo lucky!


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

oops, i have one of your pictures of the friesians on my background, i didn't even think to ask. sorry! haha. your photography is great.


----------



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohh, Well I use a low res screen so the ones up here are perfect size.
Thankss!


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

How can you photo shop the fence out that is neat He is a real beauty


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Fancy Girl Haflinger said:


> How can you photo shop the fence out that is neat He is a real beauty



With lots of patience.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, the bucking photos are pure gold. My horse was really frisky today. I wish I could take better pictures! Really good photography on your part, I always mess up the "in motion" pics.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Lori1983 said:


> LoL, the bucking photos are pure gold. My horse was really frisky today. I wish I could take better pictures! Really good photography on your part, I always mess up the "in motion" pics.


Hello fellow Indiana person! I have a camera and do travel.  If you're ever interested.

Going to the HHF this year?


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Why yes I am, and I believe PeggySue is too. (That rhymed...)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Lori1983 said:


> Why yes I am, and I believe PeggySue is too. (That rhymed...)



Fantastic! YOU must come visit me! I'll be on stallion row. With Keegan the Friesian. The other (NOMINATED) stallion is Kwintus. He and his owners are Indiana Friesian Horse Assocation members as well. If I'm not on stallion row I'll be on the breed demo row with the IFHA booth and Poetry in Motion, Friesians. 

It's going to be an exciting weekend. I hope it doesn't flop though since Equine Affaird just HAD to move their week to our weekend.

Stacey Westfall is going to be at the HHF too.

Come say hi! I love meeting people.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow your work is so gorgeous! I wish I were closer, I'd have you do some for me!


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

I LOVE that first picture! A lot of them look almost like paintings!


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Thats a crazy photoshop job o_____o!

I mean.. REALLY.. thats crazy!!! I can't even fathom how difficult that must be... how do you get the background to like.. stay real? Once you take the fence out.. isnt there big blank spots?! o.o;;

How long does it take you to photoshop these pictures?

And what kind of camera do you use? How much was it?

Im in the market for a new camera


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

RusticWildFire said:


> Wow your work is so gorgeous! I wish I were closer, I'd have you do some for me!



I do travel! It wouldn't be the first time I've traveled that far for a job. 



Draven said:


> I LOVE that first picture! A lot of them look almost like paintings!


Thank you!  It's my current desktop. 



Skippy! said:


> Thats a crazy photoshop job o_____o!
> 
> I mean.. REALLY.. thats crazy!!! I can't even fathom how difficult that must be... how do you get the background to like.. stay real? Once you take the fence out.. isnt there big blank spots?! o.o;;
> 
> ...


Hehehe. It takes a lot of patience like I said. It's a healing tool on Photoshop. you just have to basically pick the same colors and textures and re-draw the areas. My photoshops can last between twnety minutes to sometimes an hour for more detailed stuff. I'm not even that great at it to be honest. 

I'm using a Canon Rebel XTI 400d. I highly reccomdend Canon to anyone and everyone. I've used Nikon dSLR's and I've used Canon and I always go back to my Canon Rebel. I also have a film Rebel. <3.

Mine cost about 600 dollars, and that was with a kit package. There is a new Rebel called the XSI. I think a XTI (what I have) or an XI (one step below it) are wonderful cameras for hobby photographers or people just learning.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Ooh that would be cool, but I'm in Upper Michigan. About 8 hours from Saginaw. It's a long ways in the middle of nowhere!!


----------



## shuttersteph (Mar 12, 2009)

The one where you said about a photoshopping disaster. I do not think it's that bad but I would make the crop more vertical and take off some more of the sides. I'm a professional photographer. I'm just offering my opinion. Take it or leave it. And yes, gettting rid of fencing is a pain and takes a long time but you did a nice job with it. I wish I was around horses on a daily basis to photograph them constantly.


----------



## shuttersteph (Mar 12, 2009)

woops, I didn't see all of these posts. I didn't realize you did this for a living. I hope I didn't offend. I'm new here. I looked at your site, you have some nice work. I have photographed a few horses and it's what I really want to do, more so than the kids/family stuff. I just am not around the horse world as much anymore. I was leasing a Spotted Saddle horse but he was sold, so now no more model to work with. I have 3 equine shoots coming up this spring and I can't wait. I have a gorgeous Gypsy Vanner I'm going to be photographing and I'm really excited about that.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

shuttersteph said:


> The one where you said about a photoshopping disaster. I do not think it's that bad but I would make the crop more vertical and take off some more of the sides. I'm a professional photographer. I'm just offering my opinion. Take it or leave it. And yes, gettting rid of fencing is a pain and takes a long time but you did a nice job with it. I wish I was around horses on a daily basis to photograph them constantly.


Easy killer. These are not suppose to be fancy cropped or professional anything. Just snap shots I was fooling around with. Although I do agree a bit with the cropping suggestion. Over all, thanks.  Have you tried calling stables in your area and asking people there if they need or would like horse photos done? Sometimes that helps meet people.



shuttersteph said:


> woops, I didn't see all of these posts. I didn't realize you did this for a living. I hope I didn't offend. I'm new here. I looked at your site, you have some nice work. I have photographed a few horses and it's what I really want to do, more so than the kids/family stuff. I just am not around the horse world as much anymore. I was leasing a Spotted Saddle horse but he was sold, so now no more model to work with. I have 3 equine shoots coming up this spring and I can't wait. I have a gorgeous Gypsy Vanner I'm going to be photographing and I'm really excited about that.



Ohh, I'm no professional and I hardly do it for a living. No offense taken. It's just an expensive hobby of mine.

You and I are totally opposite. I normally only work with horses, and don't really have a ready access to families or children. I am awful at anything like portraits or family photos or baby photos. Anyone who photographs kids and does it well has my utmost respect. I can chase a 1200 pound stallion around with a camera but put a baby in the mix and I fail. haha.

Vanners are fun to take photos of.


----------



## shuttersteph (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry, I didn't mean to come across bratty. I was just offering my opinion.

Yes, I have contacted some people. I need to make some more connections though.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck.  I hope you get some horses to take photos of and have a blast!


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

He is really a beaty!!  Excellent photography!


----------



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

Omg he's stunning! They're amazing pictures!


----------

